# Need ideas for games for Adult Halloween Party



## ldyaleena (Sep 18, 2008)

Last year we were having trouble getting people into the games so at the last minute we added a couple of quick contests.....Best Horror victim scream, and best evil laugh. They turned out to be the hit of the party and almost everyone participated. This year we figure we will add a couple more. Maybe Best zombie shamble and Best Vampire impression.


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Human Bingo is always a great icebreaker!
There is a LONG thread in here somewhere with games. You'll get some great ideas from there i'm sure.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Needed an icebreaker game for 35 people or so and some are really into Halloween and others are not so much. Thanks for all of your help!


Hey, Erin.

We, too, this year want to do games, etc. Since we have two parties (Kids, Friday; adults Saturday) I need lots of ideas. Let me know what you are thinking for yours. My wife is a terrific party Hostess, I just make stuff and help serve refreshments.

Take sCare,

-Doc


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's a link to a thread from last year with some game ideas. We did the Tempt your Fate game and it was a blast. I've had requests for it again this year. 


http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/73754-help-change-plans.html


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

A game we play every year at our halloween party is called Numbskull. It is basically hot potato. We use a plastic cheap skull and pass it around in a circle to halloween music, when the music stops if you have the skull you are out. We play 3 rounds. The winner of each round sits out and all the rest play on untill you have 3 winners. Then the 3 winners play off against each other for the winner and title of Numbskull. The winner gets a prize and takes a picture with the skull help over thier head. We have a table at the party that has photo albums on it of all the past winners over the years. It is really funny how much it means to people to try to get thier picture in the winners book. I have a numbskull game for kids and adults. I really didnt think the adults would be into it that much, but it has been a big hit for over 20 years now and everyone has alot of fun playing it.


----------

